# Alternative tube to pouch attachment: Dogbone hybrid



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

This may work for flats as well, but primarily for tubes.

thanks goes to Art. and others that were involved in the 'Dogbone' attachement.














thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I dunno, man.

I know you said that a stiff pouch will prevent RTSs but that method still looks like a recipie for disaster to me. Maybe not every time but eventually a worn pouch or a momentary lapse in release technique and you're wearing a shiny steel ball as a facial piercing.

Good tutorial, though!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like it should work to me. Wish I still had my English square set. The rubber squares were lain on the leather, maybe 1/2" and then the leather was folded over. Then it was tied with cotton over the leather and for the full 1/2".


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

That went off fast, is it "R" rated?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

M_J said:


> I dunno, man.
> I know you said that a stiff pouch will prevent RTSs but that method still looks like a recipie for disaster to me. Maybe not every time but eventually a worn pouch or a momentary lapse in release technique and you're wearing a shiny steel ball as a facial piercing.
> Good tutorial, though!


Thanks,

I know what you are saying, but I still think it is fine.. The pouch I used has already been through a few band sets and its doing fine set up this way. When I say stiff I mean ( which I should have said) something that isn't like roo pouches. My roo pouches have tons of flex and would roll entirely with this method. The way it folds, is like a standard dogbone, bit really is better when using tubes.

Here is a pic with a 3/8th pinched. You should be able see the effects of the release.. Now mind you I am shooting it TTF, and fixed tubes. Maybe more of a worry with flats?

Now I wouldn't dismiss your concern, but personally I feel comfortable with it. Maybe when I go somewhere outside, I will try to be haphazard to see what happens


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh, it's back, thanks, hate to miss anything.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Follow up:

I have been receiving a couple of messages and comments about the fear of RTSs. Now I will NOT claim that this (or any other method of attaching) will NEVER give you a RTS (the possibilites are always there), but I will provide you with my findings and observations.

Disclaimer: This is only sharing a method that I tried and end up liking, no claim that it's the all round best way doing things, nor do I insist that one should follow suite.

Disclaimer: Always practice safety no matter how you shoot and what you shoot with.

I set up an old ragged pouch and went outside with the purpose to get a RTS ( I used a face shield at work, just in case) 

I did not try to power house, but I did shoot with intent

I shot OTT, with out flip, and with extreme flip

I twisted the pouch, and didn't twist the pouch

I shot an estimated 200 shots

I shot with 3/8th and 5/16th

during this test, I wasn't trying for accuracy, well at least tried to get it in my catchbox

I had no RTSs and there were no indications on the pouch that it was forming to the potential in having one (outside the normal possible risk)

All tests were with tubes, so I am sure that assists it more than flatbands would ( so I am not sure if flatbands would have good or bad results)

When I state in the video "stiff pouch" it is referencing the type of leather used. I have roo leather pouches that are thin, and some attaches cause them to roll up (which is when I would start worrying about RTSs)

I find that running the tube through the hole and wrapping the end of the pouch and fastening to be a quick and easy way of doing it (at least for me). I also find that I can shoot more accurately with this attachment method, not that the attachment itself aids in my shooting, but rather I can make the sets more consistantly this way (sometimes with other ways, I have to make adjustments to what I made a bit more often... I suck at it : ) )

The way the pouch forms with the attachment and draw.. What looks like to me, makes it a pseudo ammo formed pouch. the top/bottom of the center of the pouch do not fold/roll forward) and the tubes pull it outward on release.

I wanted to address this, because I value everyones concerns, and I will continue to report in this thread as I continue to use this. Also, it gives one perspective that might spark an idea for someone else to make changes to it.

sorry for the format of this post, I just want to make sure I don't leave anything out 

Thanks

LGD


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

well,having 3000+ shoots with this pouch without incident, the "cup" effect is more apparent than it seems, the propelling back area stays straight during acceleration, a centred hole in a soft pouch or a "preformed" seems to me to be potentially more dangerous with a bad release, and what I definitely fear is a double tube attachment (2 hole attachment per side) regarding a RTS ... another DISCLAIMER anyway ... this is a potentially dangerous sport specially for newbies trying to discover new things ... always take your safety measures as far as you can ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------

